# [video] How to be a Speedcuber: The Dos and Don'ts



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## tasguitar7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yet again, gold has been delivered.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2012)

Loved this.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 29, 2012)

Make more like these. THEY IZ EPIK!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

You earned yourself a sub.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 29, 2012)

MAKE MORE NOW. I need something to do late night.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Jun 29, 2012)

nice = )


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 29, 2012)

lmfao at the no pants censorship


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 29, 2012)

not cramming algs before a comp reminded me of Sarah


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2012)

Very entertaining (and informative  ) video! I definitely enjoyed watching it! Please keep the videos coming, they are great!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 30, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> Very entertaining (and informative  ) video! I definitely enjoyed watching it! Please keep the videos coming, they are great!


Haha, Thank you Chris!


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2012)

<3 Michael Jackson background (funny video too )


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 1, 2012)

Dene said:


> <3 Michael Jackson background (funny video too )



http://www.artwallpapers.biz/celebrities/Michael-Jackson-Wallpaper/imagepages/image40.htm
http://www.wallbest.com/wallpapers/1920x1080-1080p/michael-jackson-dangerous-live.jpg
http://www.desktopwallpaperhd.com/wallpapers/31/49654.jpg
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/303/a/0/Michael_Jackson_1080p_WP_by_Yabbus23.jpg


----------

